# College Baseball Playoffs



## rkunsaw (Jun 1, 2018)

Start today.


----------



## caseyjshu (Jun 1, 2018)

I didn't see your post earlier so I posted something identical.

But I will be enjoying the tournament. Geaux Tigers.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 2, 2018)

Arkansas won their first game. They play tonight at 7. 

We may meet LSU again,


----------



## caseyjshu (Jun 2, 2018)

That would be a good game. We play at 9 tonight. Tough game against Oregon.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 3, 2018)

LSU lost last night but they still have a chance. Playing at 3:00 this afternoon in an elimination game. Good Luck!

The Razorbacks are still in the winners bracket.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 9, 2018)

Arkansas plays South Carolina today at 5:30.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 12, 2018)

[h=1]Razorbacks Punch Ticket to Omaha[/h]For the ninth time in program history and fifth time under head coach Dave Van Horn, Arkansas is headed to the College World Series after Monday’s 14-4 win over South Carolina


----------



## TonyK (Jun 13, 2018)

I'd like to see Oregon State either win it all or surprise some folks. Have Heimlich win a few games to make MLB squirm after not drafting him.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 25, 2018)

Arkansas plays Oregon State for the championship starting tonight. I'm hoping the Razorbacks win two straight.


----------



## TonyK (Jun 25, 2018)

Good Luck Arkansas. The KC Royals are reportedly interested in signing Heimlich. He hasn't been lighting up the hitters in the CWS.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 27, 2018)

Arkansas 4  Oregon State 1

Heimlich had a good start but only lasted 4 1/3 innings. The Razorbacks got all 4 runs in the fifth inning. That's all they needed, Baine Knight had another great game.


----------

